# 1911 grips- help



## little possum (Aug 11, 2011)

Seen these 




And was just wondering what all you guys think would be involved in engraving something like that. I know there are quite a few talented wood workers on here


----------



## twoclones (Aug 14, 2011)

little possum said:


> was just wondering what all you guys think would be involved in engraving something like that.


 
Not much really... Design and print out your stencil, attach it to you grips, use a high speed grinder to outline, relieve, and contour then clean up with some find sandpaper. 

Before you do, try to imagine the reaction of a jury when the prosecutor shows these grips during your trial. Not all self-defense shootings are cut and dry so victims some times have to defend their actions. I sure wouldn't want to explain those in court when being sued by the family of someone I shot for attacking me with a knife!


----------



## mbergeon (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like wood burning to me.


----------



## little possum (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks twoclones. I have thought about that. I wouldnt go with anything crazy, and they will not be on a carry gun. Probably just a plinker.


----------



## cowboyvet (May 20, 2012)

Been a while since I've been on here. Hope all the possum clan is well. Did you ever give the grips a try? Here are a couple I've done for 1911's The first is carved in wood and the second is a process called scrimshaw and is carved in ivory, or in my pocket book, simulated ivory, and dyed with india ink.


----------



## little possum (May 21, 2012)

Doing pretty good. Havent gotten around to trying to make a set of grips. I do have a few pieces of wood to try though. Yours look great! Hope all is well on the mountain.


----------



## little possum (May 25, 2012)

Hey Cowboyvet, how did you engrave your grips. Ive got some mahogony and Im gonna try to do some work this weekend


----------

